# Facebook Ads



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

What is the sweetspot for FB ads? Any secrets y'all are willing to tell?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't read them, I don't notice them.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

I Know I do especially when it is for something I am looking for. 
I.e Marketing 
Have called 3 people from ads to see what they have to offer


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I don't read them, I don't notice them.


I do everything I can to avoid them or not look at them or remove them however I've surrendered to the conclusion that this is impossible.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Find your demographic and market to them with whatever money you have for it.
Narrow it down because your money will not go far.
If you have an email list, make it into an audience. If the list is big and representative of your demographic, create a lookalike audience out of it.
Make sure to install a Facebook pixel in your site and remarket to whoever visits your site.

Facebook ads work for us.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I do everything I can to avoid them or not look at them or remove them however I've surrendered to the conclusion that this is impossible.


You are on somebody's list and they will get you.
Resistance is futile.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I do everything I can to avoid them or not look at them or remove them however I've surrendered to the conclusion that this is impossible.


Pretty sure either on mozilla or xhrome that an app called ad block exist 
Many of the fb ad people are talking about how they hate it and love it


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

George Z said:


> Find your demographic and market to them with whatever money you have for it.
> Narrow it down because your money will not go far.
> If you have an email list, make it into an audience. If the list is big and representative of your demographic, create a lookalike audience out of it.
> Make sure to install a Facebook pixel in your site and remarket to whoever visits your site.
> ...


What is your demo if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Pretty sure either on mozilla or xhrome that an app called ad block exist
> Many of the fb ad people are talking about how they hate it and love it



Yep, I've got adblock+, but it doesn't block the 'suggested posts' that are basically ads that in the past couple of months have been increasing in numbers.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, I've got adblock+, but it doesn't block the 'suggested posts' that are basically ads that in the past couple of months have been increasing in numbers.


Most of my suggested posts are awesome. People scamming UFC fights, etc


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ElTacoPaco said:


> What is your demo if you dont mind me asking


The best for residential for us is

Women 31-60 
In our geographical area
College educated
Then look for interests that match some of your customers interests: 
For example: Interests in all things Interior Decor, maybe architecture, Arts, Music, travel, golf, tennis, running, dining, etc.

When running campaigns for realtors, you can target them by job title.
Realtor, Real Estate Agent, Broker etc.
If you already have a list of realtors, target them and also create a lookalike audience.


----------

